# Which operating system do you use?



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Ya'll

Not sure if anyone cares or what, but I'd like to share with you that I switched OS to Linux Ubuntu and I am very impressed. It runs so much faster and smoother than Windows XP.

At first it was a huge pain of the ass and I thought I fried my notebook, but somehow it worked it self out and I am not very impressed.

What are you using on your computer guys?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I use Mac, I have heard good things about Linux.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

Mac - Since 1985 :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

onthecoast said:


> Hey Ya'll
> 
> Not sure if anyone cares or what, but I'd like to share with you that I switched OS to Linux Ubuntu and I am very impressed. It runs so much faster and smoother than Windows XP.
> 
> ...


 

:blink::blink:
Which is it?


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Mac and linux but not ubuntu...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I had windows thru college, and its pretty simple, so I don't try anything else. Dont wanna spend time learning something new like that.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

chrisn said:


> :blink::blink:
> Which is it?


Indeed that's a bit confusing!!


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

chrisn said:


> :blink::blink:
> Which is it?


I thought about this after I read it but was too lazy to fix the post!

I am indeed impressed with Ubuntu.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I have experience with Unix and Linux and their browser seemed clunky 9 yrs ago.. I am sure it is better now. I use XP home edition on this computer, the others have Win2000 advanced server on them still. My browser has been Mozilla for a few years now. It has been a PITA for a minute now.. hangups and lockups.. think ms is messing with the OS so that their thing isn't working right with mozilla..


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

No it is more commands. And you have to know what the commands mean, and how to use them. Not so much "coding" 

It has a single hierarchical file system. Instead of different partitions A: B: C: D: , there is the / or root directory and sub-directories under it. You choose to put what you want under your own defined directories. If you want something, you have to "mount" it, which is really a pointer that shows where the file is to the system. It is cool though, on a network the file system is seen as 1. So you can actually mount different files to a certain directory and mount it to that directory. Each computer in the network only sees the pointer to the file in the tree.. not that this file is actually across the country on SueBobJoe's computer.. that is the type of knowledge you have to have, so not coding, but being able to use the commands, understand the filesystem, and things like FTP.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, since you asked, I use XP. 

My oldest bro is quite involved with HLUG (Houston Linux User Group). He's been after me for years to break away from the Evil Empire and go Linux. But I have been assimilated and resistance is futile


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

daArch said:


> Well, since you asked, I use XP.
> 
> My oldest bro is quite involved with HLUG (Houston Linux User Group). He's been after me for years to break away from the Evil Empire and go Linux. But I have been assimilated and resistance is futile


Almost sounds like somene has been to the sidux forums.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I had no idea what "sidux" was, so I Wikipediaed it.

I think I've heard about Sid it from my bro. 

I've tried many live CD distros, but they do not want to load properly on any of my computers, well, an early Knoppix did. 

Maybe I'll download sidux and see if it loads live.

I would like to explore a Linux distro but without loading it to a HD. If I find one I like, I'll be happy to have a dual OS (but on separate HD's)

Do you use sidux?


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Yes, I do use sidux but I am gonna have to say it's not probably for beginners however, if you did do the dual boot thing you'd be ok cause you'd always have windows to back you up. 
The reason I asked about sidux was someone in their sig line there has "we are sidux - resistance is futile - you will be assimilated" and thought maybe you saw that there. 

Sidux is a beast patterned after debian sid, which is the unstable branch of debian. However I do use it as my only OS on my Main box but, that's not for everyone. (after two years not one bite of data lost). Now then, a couple of glitches along the way but, usually it's not a big deal and I can fix it pretty quickly. 

My other OS is Mac which I also love. I am happy to report I personally have been windows free for 5-6 years now. (My wife still runs it though). At any rate give it a try....


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

daArch said:


> I had no idea what "sidux" was, so I Wikipediaed it.
> 
> I think I've heard about Sid it from my bro.
> 
> ...


http://wubi-installer.org/


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks guys,

I'll be experimenting with both.

And one of these days I'll make sure my "old" Dell Dimension 4100 has no important files on it and load up some Linux distro. 

But with all the different ones available, it's tough to make a choice. My bro says Debian or Mepis, another paperhanger says Umbutu, and now deach has mentioned Sidux. 

I did try Mandrake a few years ago and was not happy. My son loaded Knoppix on another HD and never even tried using it - but he is the type to be happy with Vista, so that tells you something.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Arch, sidux is debian. It is the "unstable" release. With sidux you get the latest stuff right off the presses. If you don't want that then, I would probably also recommend either debian stable or Mepis which is an awesome build. (I have mepis installed on a couple boxes I maintain and there's hardly any maintaining to it).....I am not gonna say too much about the buntu's (kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu and who knows how many more)....I had my foray with those a few years ago, it just wasn't for me. (as always you mileage may vary). I personally prefer the KDE desktop environment and that would be the kubuntu build. (make sure you put that on a computer with a lot of ass to it) Ubuntu is the Gnome desktop environment and lots of guys like that also. On an older machine you'd perhaps want the xubuntu build. (lighter desktop using xfce desktop). it just all depends what you want out of your box. There's more desktops out there of course and that's the great thing about linux you get to pick......Each has advantages and disadvantages you'd have to decide. At any rate have a blast and try one...who knows you might like it.....LOL Good luck..


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Greg,

Yes, I did get it that Sidux was an "unstable" release of Debian. Prolly not for me to get my feet wet in.

My bro has also not spoken too glowingly of the buntu's either, but did say Ubuntu was prolly the best of them. He's so far above me in geekdom, that I get very confused before he's five minutes into his dissertation. 

I did try xubuntu and some other "lights", but kept coming up with some error messages during the live load (can't remember the messsage).

The "older" Dell has 900 mHz and 256 RAM should handle most any.

I just gotta find the time to seriously explore and experiment.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I didn't understand most of what you two said!:blink:
I am just curious why you prefer it. I can understand about stability. but what about 3rd party software or office documents? Are you limited in what is available?


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Chris,
Yes stability would be the main thing. Along with not having to run any spyware stuff which you're used to on your apple. It's nice isn't it?? Office documents are fully handled by open office. (which unless you uped the money for microsoft office for mac you should actually have) ... (which is available for windows for free also) and reading and writing to the "microsoft" formats are fully supported. I'm not sure what else you mean by "3rd party software". Sure the same games that work on windows WON'T work on the linux box (natively) however there are ways. Instead of photoshop linux has Gimp. Again I'm not sure exactly sure what you mean about third party software. 

Bill, I'd try Mepis on that machine. I honestly don't think you'll be happy with the speed of Ubuntu on it. Heck get a couple of live CD's burned and give a couple of them a whirl. I can tell you sidux will run on that box (although the more ram would be nicer) but I have it running on a 600 mhz with only 256 and it seems to work ok. Mepis will work fine on that box too.


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

RCP said:


> I didn't understand most of what you two said!:blink:
> I am just curious why you prefer it. I can understand about stability. but what about 3rd party software or office documents? Are you limited in what is available?


Ubuntu comes loaded with a ton of great free software including OpenOffice.org. There are literally thousands of open source programs.

I believe it is also virus free, but that is debatable depending on who you talk to.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I was an early adopter of Ubuntu (the very first version) when they had major major issues. That's why I gave up on it. Perhaps it's less buggy and more peripheral compliant now?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Chris,

One of the main reasons people like my bro are so wrapped up in Linux is because it is open source. They likes the freedom that Linux was founded upon. 

When it is said Linux is free, it means FREEDOM more than just the price. 

From www.gnu.org is this little explanation


The freedom to run the program, for any purpose (freedom 0).
The freedom to study how the program works, and adapt it to your needs (freedom 1). Access to the source code is a precondition for this.
The freedom to redistribute copies so you can help your neighbor (freedom 2).
The freedom to improve the program, and release your improvements to the public, so that the whole community benefits (freedom 3). Access to the source code is a precondition for this.

As Greg says, Open Office is a very viable alternative to Winders Office. I tested it MANY moons ago when it was still a Sun thing and it was acceptable even then. Now it is open source and in the public domain and is quite robust. 

I have also tested Gimp and have found it not at all suitable for my needs. And I don't even use Photo Shop - I use Paint Shop Pro v. 7. But I hear Gimp is also gaining more features. 

By being open source, all the apps and proggies are being improved at an alarming rate. AND they are fast becoming loser friendly. :whistling2:


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Say what? I'm a painter.........Sorry, I can't help you out.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

y.painting said:


> I was an early adopter of Ubuntu (the very first version) when they had major major issues. That's why I gave up on it. Perhaps it's less buggy and more peripheral compliant now?


I would have to say that all of the linux distros are much much better with peripheral detection now, and on most "pc boxes" are way less buggy.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, I'm here using Ubuntu with the WUBI instaler . Simple download and install. 

Obviously a lot to get used to and explore. 

The Gimp does seem vastly improved since the last time I tried it. There are some better features and some that are lacking when compared to Paint Shop Pro: like any two different programs.

Wondering if some of my favorite programs are supported or have alternatives. Right away I wonder about syncing with my iPod, a simple HTML editor (I've been using an OLD editor, Homesite 2.5), FTP client, CD Clone, Torrent client, PDF maker, etc etc.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

daArch said:


> OK, I'm here using Ubuntu with the WUBI instaler . Simple download and install.
> 
> Obviously a lot to get used to and explore.
> 
> ...


Why is the font different? It seemed harder to read?! In Bill's post, the font is lighter and letters are not as "thick"


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

daArch said:


> OK, I'm here using Ubuntu with the WUBI instaler . Simple download and install.
> 
> Obviously a lot to get used to and explore.
> 
> ...


Bill,

If you go to "Applications > Add/Remove" you can find a ton of software in different categories. Syncing an IPOD will more than likely require some sort of install command, which you can probably find on http://ubuntuforums.org/

As for an HTML editor, Bluefish can be find right the the Applications > Add/Remove menu. I think. Somehow I downloaded it! I think you can also download NVU & KOMPOSER which are both pretty cool WYSIWYG Editors.

I think they stopped updated NVU though.

PDFS can be created with open office writer with the click of the pdf button on the menu.

Under applications go to internet and you'll find a bit torrent client pre installed

Hope this helps

Love,
Robert


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Robert,

Yah, I went on the Internet and it said just plug the iPod in and Ubuntu would auto do everything. Well it wasn't exactly totally automatic, but it sure was easier than anything Winblows offers. Rythmbox opened my iPod, I pointed to my music stash and it loaded its own library. Pausing to download files to read wma, mp3, etc. 

I just loaded Opera 10 (my preferred browser) and it automatically listed it under "Internet" on the start menu. This is how I custom manage my start menu on XP. 

Ubuntu is real easy. As I said, LOSER friendly. Linux ain't just for geeks who love CLI anymore. 

I'll explore the add/remove also


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Robert good job buddy. You got to him while I was doing a blow and go on a rental property today. (yes still have to paint too).....anyway Bill sounds like you're having a blast with it. 
Chris, not sure I understand your question about the fonts?? You mean on Bill's posts? or where you referring to something else.


----------



## Solution Industries (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow - I thought I was stepping out by ordering my first Mac on Friday! Vista was the last straw for me, the fastest computer I could afford quickly choking to a deathlike impotence.

Now the task of pulling thousands of stored emails from my old Win Mail (Outlook Express in sheep's clothing) to .... whatever I should use on the Mac.
- What do you *nix OS guys use to send/receive and *store* email?
- How did you export/import messages when leaving Micro$oft?


P.S. Haven't seen what Gimp offers but this free online Photoshop alternative amazed me: http://pixlr.com/editor/ 
You don't install it, just use it in your browser (through Flash).


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

I use thunderbird on the nix box but, I also used that years ago when I made my transition to windows so it was fairly easy for me to make the transition. (I honestly don't remember importing anything though.) Apple has it's own native mail program that should be installed, which works just peachy.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Apple Mail is good if you use mobile me. It does not play well with some apps, I can't use it on my cell phone (not an Iphone). I use Google Mail and absolutely love it. I have 2 gmail accounts, each with 5 different email accounts in them. I can access anywhere, keep and share docs, chat, tons of storage and a bazillion other features.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Chris, are you talking about the apple mail program that came intalled or something else? I have 7 email accounts that go into one and have never had a problem with the built in mail program that came with osx. I get the mail just fine that way on my blackberry. (no I don't have an iPhone either and probably wouldn't even if sprint offered it). Just curious as to what you're having problems with.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It has been a while since I used it, mostly smtp/imap/pop/ issues. I think some of it was my providers lack of support. Plus you have to have MobileMe, which is ok. Just look at the Apple Discussion boards on Apple Mail. 
Once I started with gmail, I was hooked!


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Ok never been to the discussion boards about that cause I've never had a problem. My servers are imap, and have used apple mail since Panther was out. My google mail accounts are forwarded to my main account (along with many others)....anyway was just curious. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Solution Industries said:


> Wow - I thought I was stepping out by ordering my first Mac on Friday! Vista was the last straw for me, the fastest computer I could afford quickly choking to a deathlike impotence.
> 
> Now the task of pulling thousands of stored emails from my old Win Mail (Outlook Express in sheep's clothing) to .... whatever I should use on the Mac.
> - What do you *nix OS guys use to send/receive and *store* email?
> ...


I'm a hard core mac user and since Gmail came out (I actually got to alpha test it), that's all I've been using.

I get 10+ gigs of storage, have about 15 different email accounts auto-forwarded to this one gmail account. When I reply to each email, it sends it out as if from the account the original piece came from. The tagging feature is a god-sent. And, all of the extra stuff that comes through gmail labs is amazing. 

I use something called Prism in Firefox, which essentially creates a desktop application from any webpage you want. So essentially, I am using Gmail (a browser only email) as a standalone application on my desktop. 
Give it a try, it might take some getting used to at first, but I think you'll like it better than any desktop email client.


----------



## joselucas (Nov 8, 2009)

> I am very impressed. It runs so much faster and smoother than Windows XP


 That's a well known fact on the Linux community. I use Windows and Macintosh. Love Macintosh more than Windows, and also I have used Ubuntu, excellent software too.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

RCP said:


> Why is the font different? It seemed harder to read?! In Bill's post, the font is lighter and letters are not as "thick"



It is an enigma wrapped in a riddle that is a reflection and the essence of this thread:blink:


----------

